# How can I figure out the dependencies ports tree for a specific port



## benpptung (Apr 18, 2022)

For example. I'm trying to build /usr/ports/databases/mysql80-server port. I use `make config-recursive` to configure the dependencies. And I noticed the dialogue window asking me to configure `git` and `subversion`.


I am wondering why the mysql server port needs `git` and `subversion` ports?


Can I figure out the dependencies for `mysql80-server`? or, trying to minimize the ports really needed for the mysql port?


Thank you for your help.


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 18, 2022)

Check the ports manual page, it'll list all build targets. From the top of my head you'd want run-depends-list and/or build-depends-list. 

Keep in mind that those other ports can have dependencies too.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 18, 2022)

```
% pkg search -o mysql80-server
databases/mysql80-server       Multithreaded SQL database (server)
% cd /tmp
% portgraph -p databases/mysql80-server
% ls mys*
mysql80-server          mysql80-server.svg
% cd
%
```












						Solved - How can I visually view a ports dependencies?
					

I want to study an Xorg KDE suite application that has a very large source structure. I would like to look at a graphic or diagram showing depencies of a port. For instance- texinfo is dependancy of x which is a depencancy of kdenlive. Sort of a flow chart view. Anything in ports to visually...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 18, 2022)

benpptung said:


> … why the mysql server port needs `git` and `subversion` ports? …



Unless I'm missing something, I don't see a requirement for either of those two ports, in either of these files:

the dot file that was produced by ports-mgmt/portgraph
poudriere-bulk(8) dry run


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 18, 2022)

Open the port Makefile and read the `BUILD/LIB/RUN_DEPENDS`. Of course, `BUILD_DEPENDS` is just about build time dependencies.

Also, be aware OPTIONS often bring new dependencies, and so you need to read at this section of the Makefile, if there is it.


----------

